# hanging screen/fan



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 2, 2007)

hey guys, in a dark room, would this set up work? i dont feel like explaining myself so ive drawn an AWESOME (not)  diagram on paint. take a look and keep in mind that the fan would be hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 3, 2007)

*I don't see why it wouldn't work but why not just hang them in the closet instead of making that box? *


----------



## Aaronponic (Aug 4, 2007)

I always thought fan drying was way too fast of a process to yield decent buds.  I would recomend you hang your buds upside down on clothes lines, in the dark.  The process should take 1-2 weeks.  Curing should take another 1-2 weeks.


----------

